# Meralco warning of black outs



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wondering if anyone is experiencing power outages, so far in my area it's been very solid but I traveled to the next city and was in the Puregold grocery and it went out 3 times no back up power inside it was completely dark.

Meralco is threatening black outs IAW this GMA news story.

Govt urged to take over power firms after Meralco warned of blackouts | News | GMA News Online

I do have a generator and it didn't cost me much, under a $100 and it provides the basics, lights, fan, TV, computer but if this keeps up generators could end being very expensive due to supply and demand.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

We had a five hour outage yesterday (Sat. Jan 11th.) but it was legitimate for repairs. I read the scare tactic article in the paper but remember, there are always outages here. Someone sneezes in the wrong direction and the power goes out for two hours. Just par for the course..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

<snip> 
Sometime ago, a Filipino mentioned, as a utility, Meralco turns in 20 billion or so profit, and spends a lot of that money in sponsoring shows, basketball teams .. etc. .. that money that could go to giving a lower power rate

then again, president again repeated "per law, my hands are tied. .. "

Welcome to Philippines ..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Middle 90's black outs were very common along brown outs and they would last 6-8hrs, generators were very hard to find back then and very expensive and usually didn't work even the branded names. 

One thing is for sure if there's a panic on power and you do need the use of a generator, price gauging and shortages are the norm. Quality rechargeable lights, fans also would be hard to find and out of stock, I bought a quality light and fan combination but had to purchase the smaller model (no radio) the large models with the radio's were completely out of stock, those cheaply made rechargeable lights at the most will power for 2-4hrs the price range is from 100-250 peso's but the quality ones (heavy) will last 24hrs and that price range is 500 - 900 peso's+.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Middle 90's black outs were very common along brown outs and they would last 6-8hrs, generators were very hard to find back then and very expensive and usually didn't work even the branded names.
> 
> One thing is for sure if there's a panic on power and you do need the use of a generator, price gauging and shortages are the norm. Quality rechargeable lights, fans also would be hard to find and out of stock, I bought a quality light and fan combination but had to purchase the smaller model (no radio) the large models with the radio's were completely out of stock, those cheaply made rechargeable lights at the most will power for 2-4hrs the price range is from 100-250 peso's but the quality ones (heavy) will last 24hrs and that price range is 500 - 900 peso's+.


not to be funny, since I started spending more time there, I realised there is nothing of good quality, in Baguio or Manila .. when it comes to stuff like hardware, lights .. and the likes .. 

after all, all malls are owned or operated by the select few, and they can boost the price and sell the lowest quality stuff .. 

heck, when i saw stuff like microwave, I was amazed to see lousy microwave being sold for such hefty price .. one that could cost like 150 S$ here costs more than 10,000 and looks super shoddy - and don't forget, Singapore doesn't manufacture any electrical stuff, vs PH .. 

For lights, I have sent / stocked the likes of Luminad Solar lights, which are pretty quick to charge, and hold the power for a while, as they are Ni-MH ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality rechargeable lights*



ecureilx said:


> not to be funny, since I started spending more time there, I realised there is nothing of good quality, in Baguio or Manila .. when it comes to stuff like hardware, lights .. and the likes ..
> 
> after all, all malls are owned or operated by the select few, and they can boost the price and sell the lowest quality stuff ..
> 
> ...


Grocery & Hardware chains sell the quality rechargable lights and the fan combination's.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Grocery & Hardware chains sell the quality rechargable lights and the fan combination's.


We bought small, hand held rechargeable lights for emergency use. They have 8 led lights on the side and 4 led bulbs at the end as a flashlight. Darned things cost only P70.00 (seventy pesos) each. Best lights we ever bought. If left on, it takes four days and nights for them to discharge and go out. 
We keep several in the house and have never had need of anything expensive yet..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LED light bulbs/Rechargables*



Jet Lag said:


> We bought small, hand held rechargeable lights for emergency use. They have 8 led lights on the side and 4 led bulbs at the end as a flashlight. Darned things cost only P70.00 (seventy pesos) each. Best lights we ever bought. If left on, it takes four days and nights for them to discharge and go out.
> We keep several in the house and have never had need of anything expensive yet..


We had two rechargeable like that and those worked the best and lasted the longest (they got busted, butter fingers) and when out and about if it's lost it's not great loss, I used those for working on the car, they got some abuse but agree with you those were good lights and I'm going to get some replacements. 

Vacationing here in the middle 90's power wasn't so stable in our area so I would bring my own rechargeable flash lights and those ran $20 on base, the light with the fan ran me $50-$75 same one's they sell here, rechargables like that weren't sold in our area and not sure about the larger cities but now what a difference, same with generators and all the other new gadgets that keep popping up.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Grocery & Hardware chains sell the quality rechargable lights and the fan combination's.


is it called Grocery and Hardware ? I am a bit stuck there ..

PS: i bought a few of these, from Daiso, for emergency use .. they do last a while ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lights*



Jet Lag said:


> We bought small, hand held rechargeable lights for emergency use. They have 8 led lights on the side and 4 led bulbs at the end as a flashlight. Darned things cost only P70.00 (seventy pesos) each. Best lights we ever bought. If left on, it takes four days and nights for them to discharge and go out.
> We keep several in the house and have never had need of anything expensive yet..


Here is two photos of the ones we have. Locally made and just P70 each. Red flash drive is there to give reference in size...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality rechargeable lights and fans*



ecureilx said:


> is it called Grocery and Hardware ? I am a bit stuck there ..
> 
> PS: i bought a few of these, from Daiso, for emergency use .. they do last a while ...


I found the small lights in Walter Mart, PureGold (both chain grocery stores) and the Hardware store D.Y.I. is also a chain hardware store, the also might have sell these at ACE Hardware I haven't been to one of those in a very long time I live somewhat remote. The Hardware stores have more variety and pricing is lower, I got my light/fan unit on a 20% off sale.

These units provide bright light power for 24 hrs and some are designed so you can change the fluorescent bulb the fans can run 4.5 hrs on high or 6 hrs on low-speed.

The lights that I'm talking about are much larger and heavier.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy: well, will take a look, next month, as per your PM

BTW, the Daiso dynamo lights have a longer battery life for the charge- about 10 mins, and are handy, and cost just 2 $ (or, 75 peso, if you can find in Manila Daiso .. )

Thanks for the note again


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here in the Philippines flashlights are called torches. It is a very good idea to have several rechargeable ones on hand at all times, if you don't have them you will need a long lasting candle that will burn a long time. The flashlights that have the LED lights in them use very little power and are quite bright. Also you can get lanterns that are rechargeable as well and can light up a room very well.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Quick check...... Candles. Esky. Ice. Beer. Yep, looks like I'll be ok


----------

